# R35 GTR Service book



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine is now full so after another?

Thanks


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

You can order them from Nissan for about £18 plus delivery.


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

TREG said:


> You can order them from Nissan for about £18 plus delivery.


thanks ;-)


----------

